# Top 5 Single 18650 Mods



## Silver (14/4/20)

Another interesting article I saw on the Vapouround Magazine website

Article link : https://www.vapouround.co.uk/top-5-single-18650-mods/


*Top 5 Single 18650 Mods*




Benedict jones 6th April 2020






The amount of choice on the market these days can feel a little overwhelming. That’s why we’re highlighting five of our favourite single 18650 mods, ideal for vapers who need a compact setup. This list is limited to regulated mods with 510 connections, so don’t worry, we will be making specific guides for mechanical mods and AIOs in the future!


*5. Geekvape Aegis Solo:*
We’re starting things off with the Geekvape Aegis Solo. It’s one of Geekvape’s more compact offerings but it doesn’t scrimp on the famous durability of the Aegis line. With a sturdy zinc alloy frame that’s covered in a rubberised coating, this device easily stands up to drops, dusty environments and even water. On top of this, the simple AS chipset is snappy and user friendly. An all around solid pick for any vaper who needs a small mod.






*4. iStick Pico X: *
The latest iteration of Eleaf’s long running Pico line. The Pico X is the smallest of the recent Pico mods, which is a somewhat limiting factor in terms of maximum atomiser diameter at just 22mm. This device was designed with MTL tanks in mind though and for this role, it works flawlessly. The chipset may be basic but it works without any issues and battery management is great, too. Perhaps the most compact 18650 mod currently in production.






*3. Ambition Mods Easy: *
Side by side mods have been around for years and have always been popular in the high-end community. The Easy mod is a collaboration between Ambition Mods and Italian boutique modders Sunbox. The result is an elegant but sturdy little device, that looks far more expensive than it is. It’s a great way of giving your setup a high end look, without the price tag. There were some 510 issues in the first batch, but these problems have been resolved in all subsequent units. A great combination of form factor, looks and build quality. 







*2. Limelight Wicket: *
Serbian modders Limelight Mechanics are known for having some of the best machining quality and customer service in the industry. As a result, their devices are a little more expensive than mainstream offerings, though the Wicket is their most affordable regulated device to date. The landmark feature of this device is its modularity. The device can be entirely stripped down without tools, so should any piece malfunction, repair costs are kept to a minimum and the part replacement can be performed by the end user with ease. Combine this with a timeless look and tiny size and you have yourself an incredible mod. The choice between DNA60 or Dicodes chipsets make this the ideal choice for enthusiasts.






*1. Vaporesso Swag 2: *
Vaporesso’s original Swag unapologetically took aim at the Eleaf Pico and fans have been requesting a sequel for some time. The Swag 2 is an upgrade in every sense. It uses the same lightweight construction as the Gen mod, including the pleasant textured grip. The chipset has been replaced with Vaporesso’s flagship Axon board, which packs in every feature you could possibly need in a single 18650 device, including power curves, temperature control and even pulse mode. From battery management to power delivery, the Axon is currently one of the best chips on the market, rivalling DNA and Dicodes chips. Having this functionality, along with such a small form factor, at an affordable price point is really hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

My comments on this lineup would be:

iStick Pico X - where on earth did that come from? Haven't seen it. I want it 

Limelight Wicket - probably expensive - but look at that fire button!

Swag 2 - I also need one of these. Love the finish on the Gen - so need this in my life for my MTL tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

Just found the price of the Limelight wicket

EUR 224
https://www.vapstor.fr/en/mods/1766-wicket-dna60-by-limelight-mechanics.html

That's about R4,500

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/20)

Silver said:


> My comments on this lineup would be:
> 
> iStick Pico X - where on earth did that come from? Haven't seen it. I want it
> 
> ...


The Swag 2 is definitely a must have. 
The Pico X definitely a classic. You can get it online from the mother land for around 30 bucks.
The Solo, I hate that diamond shaped button which tends to stick when you fire it so, no it’s not my top 5. 
I would definitely put The Armour Pro on the list. It’s ergonomically one of the best single 18650 mods and doesn’t lack on functionality.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/20)

Silver said:


> Limelight Wicket - probably expensive - but look at that fire button!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/4/20)

That Pico x looks soooooo cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

For me :
Pico 75w
Therion 75c bf
Epetite dna60
Evic mini (super small) 


If we were to extend to 21700 with adapters for 18650 :
Mirage DNA 75c
Armour Pro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (14/4/20)

I am one of the biggest Pico Fans around and I have had 2 Pico X's and unfortunately, they both failed on me within a month of being purchased. Both discharging the battery while not in use. I'm guessing it must have been a bad batch and a component failed on the board. Within a day the mod will not power up, after being fully charged, and you need to bring the battery back to life on a desktop charger.

Still a pico fan but will stick to the 22 and 25 classics for now

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

GSM500 said:


> I am one of the biggest Pico Fans around and I have had 2 Pico X's and unfortunately, they both failed on me within a month of being purchased. Both discharging the battery while not in use. I'm guessing it must have been a bad batch and a component failed on the board. Within a day the mod will not power up, after being fully charged, and you need to bring the battery back to life on a desktop charger.
> 
> Still a pico fan but will stick to the 22 and 25 classics for now



Yep. The 22 is a classic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

Wow, great feedback here

@Rob Fisher , I forgot about your wicket. Just looks like a totally different mod in white!

Thanks for the heads up on the Armour Pro, I forgot about that mod and always wanted one

@GSM500 , can’t believe that bad luck, 2 failures! 
I do agree with you that the normal Pico is bullet proof. My white one is going strong, years on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (14/4/20)

Silver said:


> My comments on this lineup would be:
> 
> iStick Pico X - where on earth did that come from? Haven't seen it. I want it
> 
> ...


I did actually review it and you liked the review so at least i'm not the only one who completely forgets things!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-x-75w-tc-kit-with-melo-4.t55994/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> For me :
> Pico 75w
> Therion 75c bf
> Epetite dna60
> ...


Therion 75C BF obviously great PCB but i actually use mine for normal atties these days and with an empty bottle because from the squonking design point of view it's the worst BF device i have, very poor design. My opinion of course but i do Know others who think exactly the same.


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

Timwis said:


> Therion 75C BF obviously great PCB but i actually use mine for normal atties these days and with an empty bottle because from the squonking design point of view it's the worst BF device i have, very poor design. My opinion of course but i do Know others who think exactly the same.



What do you find poor about the design?


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

Timwis said:


> I did actually review it and you liked the review so at least i'm not the only one who completely forgets things!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-x-75w-tc-kit-with-melo-4.t55994/



Thanks @Timwis 
Wow, that review of yours was over a year ago!
Forgot I ever saw it
Can’t believe how time is flying

Haven’t seen it advertised in SA over the past year
Then again, my past year was brutally busy with work and VapeCon so I may have missed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> What do you find poor about the design?


The whole way the battery fits followed by a divider that doesn't sit well and then bottle, plus damage battery wrap candidate when fitting battery and BF designs have moved on so much since pushing a tube onto a pipe, love the Therion 75C so the BF version was on my must have list for ages but when i finally got it was very disappointed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

Timwis said:


> The whole way the battery fits followed by a divider that doesn't sit well and then bottle, plus damage battery wrap candidate when fitting battery and BF designs have moved on so much since pushing a tube onto a pipe, love the Therion 75C so the BF version was on my must have list for ages but when i finally got it was very disappointed!



Maybe I just got so used to it because the 75c bf's were the first 3 bf devices I owned.
Granted the battery sled and plastic shield coulda been a bit better. And maybe a more standard sized bottle as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe I just got so used to it because the 75c bf's were the first 3 bf devices I owned.
> Granted the battery sled and plastic shield coulda been a bit better. And maybe a more standard sized bottle as well.


It just means i have 2 Therion 75c's now one with a dummy bottle lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

Timwis said:


> It just means i have 2 Therion 75c's now one with a dummy bottle lol.



I had a spare standard Therion 166 door at one stage. Used to run one of the bf's as a standard mod. Worked fine. Below 35w though. Single battery has its limitations.


----------



## Timwis (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I had a spare standard Therion 166 door at one stage. Used to run one of the bf's as a standard mod. Worked fine. Below 35w though. Single battery has its limitations.


Next will be the Pod Mod BF craze!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

Are you window shopping for a new mod and atty @Silver ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

Christos said:


> Are you window shopping for a new mod and atty @Silver ?



Ya, window shopping is probably a very accurate description, lol

You know the story - you dont need a new mod and atty - 
but the itch.... she is strong and growing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> Ya, window shopping is probably a very accurate description, lol
> 
> You know the story - you dont need a new mod and atty -
> but the itch.... she is strong and growing...


My wife doesn't understand why i buy so much vaping stuff as she says i get enough sent for review, of course whenever i am looking at something she say's "what's that your buying now" my response is "just because i'm looking doesn't mean i'm buying"! Don't understand it, within a few days it turns up via the Postman or Courier driver!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

I hear you @Timwis 
We all in a similar boat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> My comments on this lineup would be:
> 
> iStick Pico X - where on earth did that come from? Haven't seen it. I want it
> 
> ...


Pico X is available on Fasttech, but costs more than the Swag 2.
I have the Gen and Swag 2, the Swag is literally just a mini GEN... If you love the one, you will love the other and the Swag is TINY.

** EDIT: and the Swag is very cleverly designed. Despite the small size, it accommodates 24mm atties like the Intake and Serpent Elevate WITH bubble tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (20/7/20)

Great post. I started 3 years ago with a few wismec mods works great no dramas but their big being 2 battery mods. Workhorses but big to lug around. Bought a few istick pico 75 mods with smok baby cloud beast tanks and I'm hooked since. My view is if it's not broken don't fix it. Recently bought a istick pico x 75 and love it. Thinking buy 1 more for just in case. Only problem I ever had was the smok baby beast tank started leaking like a sieve but found on aunty Google that smok quality of these specific coils were going bad. Swopped to oem coils no problem since. Now all my time and effort goes into great new juice mixes not worry about mods. Vape locked with Turkish blend tobacco half and other half guava or mango with touch of naartjie and cream to smooth it out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/7/20)

You know, I only vape regulated tubes, but that Aegis Solo... I would happily vape that!! Very pretty!! Love the rubber!


----------



## Hakhan (21/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (21/7/20)

Love the battery door and simple elegant design. 
NB: i do not work for aspire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Birkie (24/3/21)

Hi there. Any more recent additions to this thread? I have an Aegis Solo and a Vaporesso Luxe II mod, but would like to get another single battery mod (either 18650 or 21700). For my general use, I prefer the compactness of a single battery mod. The RTA's I currently use are my Zeus X, Blotto and Oumier Wasp Nano.
Any pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/3/21)

For 21700 (and can use 20700/18650 as well) the Lost Vape Grus is a solid mod to add to the list too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/3/21)

Birkie said:


> Hi there. Any more recent additions to this thread? I have an Aegis Solo and a Vaporesso Luxe II mod, but would like to get another single battery mod (either 18650 or 21700). For my general use, I prefer the compactness of a single battery mod. The RTA's I currently use are my Zeus X, Blotto and Oumier Wasp Nano.
> Any pointers would be appreciated!


The Druga Foxy One is the MOD you’re looking for
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/augvape-foxy-one-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/3/21)

I still can't fault my Drag X...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I still can't fault my Drag X...



Just unboxed mine and I have to agree! Fires instantly and even on the VM1 0.3 ohm coil which I was told is shyte it is impressing the hell out of me for flavor as well on the pod. Great buy in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (24/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just unboxed mine and I have to agree! Fires instantly and even on the VM1 0.3 ohm coil which I was told is shyte it is impressing the hell out of me for flavor as well on the pod. Great buy in my opinion


Definitely, I love mine, it's really beat up but I'm always reaching for it over my other mods. Cool thing is, we get rebuildable wotofo coils for it now!


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Definitely, I love mine, it's really beat up but I'm always reaching for it over my other mods. Cool thing is, we get rebuildable wotofo coils for it now!



I won't be looking at the RBA deck. I got this mod and pod specifically for weekends away or hospitalization like I was earlier this year when rewicking etc is not an option. Just wanted something plain and simple to use, and it has checked all those boxes so far.


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

Only thing I wouldn't recommend is the MTL adapter. It is way too loose for me to MTL even with the airflow completely closed off. Just my opinion though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (24/3/21)

All my single battery mods are 21700 mods and if you getting a single battery mod than I believe that is the way to go.
1.) My first choice is definitely the SX mini SL Class, it's sooo comfortable in the hand and the battery life from the YiHi chip is far better than any DNA 75c.


2.)Second choice, the Mechlyfe Paramour SBS, if the buttons didn't rattle then it would be 1st choice because the battery life on this mod is amazing, I've had a 21700 battery in here since last week Friday and only 1/5 of the battery is used. Plus a 21700/20700/18650 without a battery sleeve.



3.) Lost Vape Mirage DNA 75c(although not easy to get 1 anymore) I love this mod, so simple and great hand feel plus if you have the right coils the replay mode on the DNA chip is awesome.



4.) Last but not least the Dovpo Odin mini DNA 75c is a really great mod, awesome quality and of course replay mode, I'm sure the non DNA version will probably do a great job too.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (24/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Only thing I wouldn't recommend is the MTL adapter. It is way too loose for me to MTL even with the airflow completely closed off. Just my opinion though


Definitely very loose


----------



## Birkie (25/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The Druga Foxy One is the MOD you’re looking for
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/augvape-foxy-one-box-mod/


I really like this one...and it seems to have received some good reviews! Thanks @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birkie (25/3/21)

Thanks for all the advice! The Drag X seems to have many satisfied users, but a question, if I may?
If my understanding of the pod operations on the Drag X, that these can be replaced with a 510 adapter to accommodate my RTA's. I'm not opposed to the pods, but I do enjoy my own coil building and wicking. Really want to keep it simple...and inexpensive too.


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

Birkie said:


> Thanks for all the advice! The Drag X seems to have many satisfied users, but a question, if I may?
> If my understanding of the pod operations on the Drag X, that these can be replaced with a 510 adapter to accommodate my RTA's. I'm not opposed to the pods, but I do enjoy my own coil building and wicking. Really want to keep it simple...and inexpensive too.


Yes, you get a adaptor, haven't used it myself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

